# General > Book & Author Requests >  I need the book by Iris Murdoch -Sandcastle

## Thumbelinochka

Hey everyone!

If there is any possibility to find Iris Murdoch book called Sandcastle somewhere in the internet to download it for free that would be perfect, I am a student and we need this book for our home reading and there is nowhere I can find it in Moscow

maybe somebody can give some useful links


thank you so much in advance

----------


## Logos

> If there is any possibility to find Iris Murdoch book called Sandcastle somewhere in the internet to download it for free that would be perfect


Well.. that is a form of theft because it is a copyright protected work, published in 1957.




> I am a student and we need this book for our home reading and there is nowhere I can find it in Moscow


Why would a book that can't be found anywhere in Moscow be required reading for a student in Moscow? doesn't make sense ?

 wiki has some possibly useful links for you 
.
.

----------


## Thumbelinochka

Oh well I never ment to sound like that ,you even scared me :Smile: 

I was wonderfing if this book could be available for online reading like the other books actually

Well it is hard to find this book really , my fellow students searched a lot of shops in Moscow and could not make it so , I thought literature network forum might give me some info , that' s all , no theft here:P just a request , that is what are forums for as far I am concerned, maybe some people have info where to find this book for downloading

Anyway thank you for the link you gave me :Smile:

----------


## europeanlibrary

I checked The European Library for you: I haven't found a digital version of it, but I do know that some national libraries in Europe have a copy. If it's impossible for you to get one of these (for instance via inter-library services), you can do two things: 
1. check the information provided via the OpenURL of The European Library. This tells you for instance how to get it via what online bookshop, what you can find via Google, etc..
2. go to the "libraries" page of the site, and click on the Russian library. This will give you information on the libraries in st.Petersburg and Moscow. You can also find a link directly to their library sites. 

Hope this helps

----------

